# Article: Why is a Bulldogs Nose Slanted Backwards?



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Years ago I read a book by John Mason called The Enemy Called Average. In his book, he had a chapter entitled _"The Nose of the Bulldog is Slanted Backward so He can Continue to Breathe Without Letting Go!" _

What makes the difference between a winner and loser? Often times one thing: Persistence! Persistent people begin their success where most others quit. One person with commitment, persistence and endurance will accomplish more than a thousand people with interest alone.

The Bible says *"Such a large crowd of witnesses is all around us! So we must get rid of everything that slows us down, especially the sin that just won't let go. And we must be determined to run the race that is set before us." Hebrews 12:1 (CEV)

**What Are Three Keys To Success?* 


*Persistence*: The more diligently we work, the harder it is to quit. Persistence is habit; so is quitting. 
*Performance*: Never worry about how much money, ability or equipment you are starting with. Just begin with a million dollar's worth of determination. Consider the postage stamp. Its usefulness consists in the ability to stick to something until it gets there. 
*Patience*: In the Far East, the people plant a tree called the Chinese Bamboo. During the first four years they water and fertilize the plant seemingly with no results. Then the fifth year they again apply water and fertilizer - and in five weeks' time the tree grows ninety feet in height! The obvious question is did the Chinese Bamboo Tree grow ninety feet in five weeks or did it grow ninety feet in five years? The answer is: it grew ninety feet in five years. Because if at any time during those five years the people had stopped watering and fertilizing the tree it would have died.  
 There are many times that our dreams and plans do not appear to be succeeding. We are tempted to give up and quit trying. Instead, we need to continue to water and fertilize those dreams and plans, nurturing the seeds of the dream and vision God has placed within us.

*Because we know that if we do not quit, if we display perseverance and endurance, we will also reap a harvest. Galatians 6:7

*Remember: It is not what you have, it is what you do with what you have that makes all the difference! * Don't Give Up!!! *


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I wait for these messages of yours every week, with great anticipation.

Most (all) speak to me personally, and give me much to think about.

Thank you for sharing your wisdom and helping us (me) to see how God works in our everyday life.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A great message and a great lesson to persistently learn. Thank you for that wise advice.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the kind words. I have posted all the Life Lessons on the "Life Lessons Blog" - feel free to share them with others.

Make a Great Day!
Mark


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark. You never disappoint!!


----------

